# Der PC ist tot - es lebe der PC! "heute" zur DGT'13



## X-CosmicBlue (23. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit wird ja das Ende des PCs als führende Spieleplattform vorhergesagt.
Wahlweise gehört die Zukunft den Konsolen oder dem mobilen Bereich, also Tablets und Smartphones.

Im Zuge der derzeit in Berlin stattfindenden "Deutschen Gamestage" nahm sich das ZDF mal wieder dem Thema "digitaler Spiele" an - diesmal aber in im streitbaren Magazin "Frontal 21" sondern in den 19Uhr "heute"-Nachrichten.
Und das unter dem überraschen positiven Titel "Spielebranche ist raus aus der Schmuddelecke".

Demnach würden inzwischen 35% aller Spieler täglich am Tablet oder Smartphone spielen und "nur" noch 13% schalten täglich den PC ein. Mobile Spielkonsolen wie den Gameboy würden nur noch 11% täglich nutzen und die "großen" Konsolen wie XBox360 und PS3 kommen sogar auf nur 3%.
Weiterhin gilt, das der Umsatz im Jahr 2012 um 5% auf 1,5 Millarden Euro sank, gleichzeitig aber der mobile Bereich un 36% auf 38 Millionen Euro zulegte.
Dabei sollte man natürlich beachten, das diese Werte nur für Deutschland gültig sind.

Begründet wird das Ganze natürlich auch, und zwar damit, das es heißt, wo man früher (stundenlang) an Fernseher oder PC gefesselt war, kann man nun auch als Familienvater oder Berufstätiger mal eben kurz für ein paar Minuten beim warten auf den Bus etc spielen.

Auch wird vorhergesagt, das man in Zukunft auf dem Smartphone gegonnenen Spiele auf dem Tablet oder dem PC fortsetzen können wird.
Für Casual Games wie "Plants vs Zombies" und in diese Richtung mag das gelten, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, ein Crysis3 auf dem Smartphone zu isntallieren.

Alles weitere gibt es hier zu lesen:
Spielebranche ist raus aus der Schmuddelecke - heute-Nachrichten

Ich bin desweiteren gespannt, was bei den DGT'13 noch so alles passiert. Spannend dürften zumindest die ganzen Preisverleihungen werden, dazu gehört der Deutsche Computerspielepreis in diversen Kategorien, sowie die "Lara", der deutsche Games Award.
Auch hier gibt es weiteres unter
http://www.deutsche-gamestage.de

Ich seh da gerade, der Veranstaltungsort ist bei mir von der Arbeit aus um die Ecke. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal in den kommenden Tagen dort mal vorbei zu gucken und Euch nähere und vor allem interessantere Infos zu bringen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

> Für Casual Games wie "Plants vs Zombies" und in diese Richtung mag das gelten, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, ein Crysis3 auf dem Smartphone zu isntallieren.


Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen C3 auf meinem PC zu installieren.

btw Die Plattform ist egal, das Game entscheidet!


----------



## Anchorage (23. April 2013)

Und ich kann mir nicht verstellen einen Egoshooter auf einer Konsole zu Spielen. Ich komme mit der Unpreziesen Steuerung nicht klar, Ego Shooter gehören auf den Pc. Rennspiele und Beat-em Ups sind da schon etwas anderes, dafür gibts dennoch gute Kontroler für den PC.Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Konsolen dennoch hasse ich sie nicht und derjenige der auf einer Konsole Spielen will soll es tun, ich bleibe bei meinem Rechenknecht. Just my 2 cents


----------



## cryzen (24. April 2013)

13 witz des jahres wirklich der pc ist nicht tot noch lange nicht 


ich spiele nicht wirklich auf mobilen geräten weil es einfach grottig aussieht und gameplay will ich garnicht erst ansangen


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Demnach würden inzwischen 35% aller Spieler täglich am Tablet oder Smartphone spielen und "nur" noch 13% schalten täglich den PC ein. Mobile Spielkonsolen wie den Gameboy würden nur noch 11% täglich nutzen und die "großen" Konsolen wie XBox360 und PS3 kommen sogar auf nur 3%.



Sorry, aber das sind für mich keine "Spieler". Jemand der im Bus mal kurz am Smartphone irgend etwas spielt, will sich nur beschäftigen. Genau so gut könnte er eine SMS schreiben, surfen etc.
Die 13% welche täglich den PC einschalten, sind ja nicht automatisch Spieler (oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?).

So eine Umfrage müsste mal wirklich unter richtigen Gamern gemacht werden. Da würde mich das Ergebnis von PC, Konsole und Handhelds eher interessieren. Die 3% für PS360 finde ich extrem lächerlich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. April 2013)

Es zocken 11% noch immer mit dem Gameboy? 

Die 3% für die Konsolen kommen mir auch etwas seltsam vor, aber es ist auch nicht klar ersichtlich, dass die PC Spieler richtige Games spielen (Browsergames, F2Pay). 
So representiv kann die Umfrage für Gamer auch nicht sein, denn kein richtiger Gamer nimmt das Tablet/Smartphone öfter zur Hand als eine andere Plattform.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es zocken 11% noch immer mit dem Gameboy?
> 
> Die 3% für die Konsolen kommen mir auch etwas seltsam vor, aber es ist auch nicht klar ersichtlich, dass die PC Spieler richtige Games spielen (Browsergames, F2Pay).
> So representiv kann die Umfrage für Gamer auch nicht sein, denn kein richtiger Gamer nimmt das Tablet/Smartphone öfter zur Hand als eine andere Plattform.


Eben, so lange Browsergames und Co. als "richtige" Spiele gezählt und damit beeinflussend in die Statistiken aufgenommen werden, so lange sagen diese Zahlen nichts aus. Man muss schon klar und deutlich zwischen casual und normalen Spielen unterscheiden. Und zu letzteres gehören mit Sicherheit nicht solche Pausenlückenfüller wie angry birds und co. 

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen C3 auf meinem PC zu installieren.
> btw Die Plattform ist egal, das Game entscheidet!





Anchorage schrieb:


> Und ich kann mir nicht verstellen einen Egoshooter auf einer Konsole zu Spielen. Ich komme mit der Unpreziesen Steuerung nicht klar, Ego Shooter gehören auf den Pc. Rennspiele und Beat-em Ups sind da schon etwas anderes, dafür gibts dennoch gute Kontroler für den PC.Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Konsolen dennoch hasse ich sie nicht und derjenige der auf einer Konsole Spielen will soll es tun, ich bleibe bei meinem Rechenknecht. Just my 2 cents


 Es ging mit dabei nicht um Crysis3, sondern um Spiele, die installiert werden müssen und ein paar Gigbyte an Speicherplatz benötigen. Crysis3 war da nur ein Stellvertreter für diese Spiele.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sind für mich keine "Spieler". Jemand der im Bus mal kurz am Smartphone irgend etwas spielt, will sich nur beschäftigen. Genau so gut könnte er eine SMS schreiben, surfen etc.
> Die 13% welche täglich den PC einschalten, sind ja nicht automatisch Spieler (oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?).


Ja, da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Es geht hier wirklich um Spieler. Diese 13% spielen und schreiben keine E-Mails. Und das täglich. Also jeden Abend. Wie lange spielt keine Rolle.



> So eine Umfrage müsste mal wirklich unter richtigen Gamern gemacht werden. Da würde mich das Ergebnis von PC, Konsole und Handhelds eher interessieren. Die 3% für PS360 finde ich extrem lächerlich.





Nailgun schrieb:


> Es zocken 11% noch immer mit dem Gameboy?
> 
> Die  3% für die Konsolen kommen mir auch etwas seltsam vor, aber es ist auch  nicht klar ersichtlich, dass die PC Spieler richtige Games spielen  (Browsergames, F2Pay).
> So representiv kann die Umfrage für Gamer  auch nicht sein, denn kein richtiger Gamer nimmt das Tablet/Smartphone  öfter zur Hand als eine andere Plattform.


Der Gameboy steht an dieser Stelle auch nur repräsentativ für mobile Spielekonsolen, also auch alle DS oder DS3 oder 3DS oder PS Portable und wie sie alle heißen.

Und die 3% für PS3 oder XBox360 finde ich nicht so lächerlich.
Gefragt wurde ja nach dem _täglichen_ Nutzen zum Spielen.
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das viele die PS3 nicht täglich zum Spielen, ja noch nicht mal täglich zum nicht-spielen, sondern das die nur am Wochenende eingeschaltet wird, dafür dann aber auch gleich für 16 Stunden oder so. Aber um die Zeit geht es bei dieser Umfrage nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. April 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Demnach würden inzwischen 35% aller Spieler täglich am Tablet oder Smartphone spielen und "nur" noch 13% schalten täglich den PC ein. Mobile Spielkonsolen wie den Gameboy würden nur noch 11% täglich nutzen und die "großen" Konsolen wie XBox360 und PS3 kommen sogar auf nur 3%.



Free to Play sehe ich noch als Spiele an, aber Browsergames oder Spiele fürs Smartphone oder Tablet haben diesen Namen gar nicht verdient. Aber ist klar das es viele gibt die diese Spielen weil die meisten kostenlos sind und kein Geld dafür ausgeben wollen. Und ich glaube kaum das mehrere am Smartphone spielen als an PC und Konsole zusammen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2013)

Mir ist egal was dort kommt, bei mir bleibt es der klassische PC mit ebensolchen Games


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es zocken 11% noch immer mit dem Gameboy?


 Ich habe hier noch einen Color. Und wenn ich Lust habe spiele ich damit



> Sorry, aber das sind für mich keine "Spieler". Jemand der im Bus mal kurz am Smartphone irgend etwas spielt, will sich nur beschäftigen


Da bin ich mal gar nicht deiner Meinung, denn der Hauptgrund etwas zu spielen ist etwas zu tun zu haben.



> unterscheiden. Und zu letzteres gehören mit Sicherheit nicht solche Pausenlückenfüller wie angry birds und co


Das heißt Home. wohl 1,5 Std Spielzeit, Prince of Persia, 60 min sind auch Pausenfülller.
Ballerburg wohl auch.
Und was ist casual ? Eigentlich alles was nicht Hammer schwer ist, denn sonst pass Hardcore Gamer bzw Core Gamer ja nicht mehr.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. April 2013)

Es ist doch nur eine Ansichtssache, was man unter Games versteht. Viele finden Solitär ist ein Game, oder Monopoly das Brettspiel.
Wir, die "richtige" bzw. aufwendig gemachte 3D-Games kennen, die auch nur auf entsprechender Hardware laufen definieren diese als Games. Im Grunde genommen ist es doch logisch, dass Smartphones und Tablet-games auf dem Vorschmarsch sind.
Jeder hat doch ein Smartphone, aber noch lange nicht jeder einen PC mit Mid- High-End Hardware und dem Wissen dazu ein "richtiges" Game zu installieren und spielen (skill gehört ja auch noch dazu, was sich die meisten zocker über Jahre hinweg aneignen).

Viele PC-Games sind erst ab 18 Jahren zugelassen oder ab 16. Die 15 Jährigen spielen nunmal auch Angrybirds auf den Smartphones. Es sind mMn viel zu viele Faktoren in den verschiedenen Sparten, als das man sie miteinander vergleichen könnte.

Mfg


----------



## Genghis99 (24. April 2013)

Es gibt Autos seit über 100 Jahren. Sie haben immer noch Sitze, eine Karosserie und 4 Räder. Über die Jahre ein wenig grösser oder kleiner. Mit dem PC ist das Ähnlich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. April 2013)

Pferde wurden sogar noch etwas länger verwendet, aber wie viele reiten heute noch zur Arbeit?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. April 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> 13 witz des jahres wirklich der pc ist nicht tot noch lange nicht
> 
> 
> ich spiele nicht wirklich auf mobilen geräten weil es einfach grottig aussieht und gameplay will ich garnicht erst ansangen


 
Doch, faktisch ist die Plattform dem ende geweiht. Es wird viel auf mobile Nutzung optimiert. Siehe Windows 8.

Und mit diesen Optimierungen kann ein Tab auch jetzt schon für den 08/15 Anwender den PC ersetzen. 

Bei mobilen Geräten hat man ja im großen und ganzen eine immer recht ähnliche Plattform. Also sindOptimierungen auch verhältnismäßig einfach zu schaffen, d.h. grafisch hat Mobiles "Gaming" m.M.n. in den letzten Jahren mehr Fortschritte als der PC gemacht. Und je nach Game ist auch das Gameplay ok - Nur für schnelle shooter m.M.n. ungeeignet. Wobei... Für Jump & Runs finde ich es sogar gut 


Mein persönlicher Schluss aus den Entwicklungen der letzten zeit allgemein: Der PC ist faktisch dem ende geweiht. Tut mir leid, ist aber so.


----------



## symbi (24. April 2013)

So ein Schmuh was die von sich geben,
der PC bleibt immer noch die beste Wahl zum spielen weil es einfach alles in einem bietet also nicht nur zum zocken.

Und Spiele auf dem Pad oder Smartphone geben einfach nicht das Feeling wie vor nen schönen Bildschirm mit großen Tasten etc.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> .Und mit diesen Optimierungen kann ein Tab auch jetzt schon für den 08/15 Anwender den PC ersetzen.



Ich würde sagen, dass das Tablet nur für den Notfall zu gebrauchen ist oder er als Zusatz zudem PC oder Notebook (für Office und Surfen), aber nicht als Ersatz für den PC oder Notebook.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. April 2013)

Bei mir kann ein Tab in weiten Teilen den PC ersetzen. Wirklich"nutzen"tue ich mehr das Phobe/Tab. Und da bin ich bei weitem nicht der einzige.

Weil überleg mal:Wenn du nicht spielst/irgendwas professionelles machst: Hat ein Tab dann gravierende Nachteile?


----------



## RRCRoady (25. April 2013)

Die Plattformen werden sicher immer näher zusammen rücken. Die Aussage der PC oder eine Konsole sterben als Spieleplattform aus mag vielleicht sogar richtig sein. Wobei das meiner Meinung nach noch nicht so schnell passieren wird.
Ich denke für den Hardcore Gamer sind im Endeffekt die Ein- und Ausgabegeräte wichtiger als die Geräte die das Bild auf den Monitor oder Fernseher ausgeben. Wenn ein kleines Kästchen in der Lage ist, Top Grafik auszugeben und man gleichzeitig Tastatur / Maus / Controller / Lenkräder anstecken kann und das auch noch ohne Input Lag auf einem Monitor wiedergegeben wird, dann ist die Zeit vielleicht gekommen in der auch die Hardcore Gamer so etwas in Betracht ziehen werden.

Und wer behauptet, ein Tablet ersetzt einen PC, dem stimme ich nur zu wenn dieser seinen Rechner nur zum surfen, EMails lesen / schreiben und Bücher lesen nutzt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. April 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass das Tablet nur für den Notfall zu gebrauchen ist oder er als Zusatz zudem PC oder Notebook (für Office und Surfen), aber nicht als Ersatz für den PC oder Notebook.


Ich bin zu 99% mit dem Tablet online und mein MacBook brauche ich nicht wirklich. Das habe ich nur gekauft, weil ich es wollte und das was ich damit mache, kann ich auch mit dem Tablet. 
Der 08/15-User braucht seinen PC sowieso nur für Surfen, Office und Co. 

Die Aussage "Einen PC braucht man sowieso." trifft eben nur auf die Leute zu, die bestimmte Anwendungen nutzen und das sind im RL nicht so viele, wie manche denken.


----------



## winner961 (25. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin zu 99% mit dem Tablet online und mein MacBook brauche ich nicht wirklich. Das habe ich nur gekauft, weil ich es wollte und das was ich damit mache, kann ich auch mit dem Tablet.
> Der 08/15-User braucht seinen PC sowieso nur für Surfen, Office und Co.
> 
> Die Aussage "Einen PC braucht man sowieso." trifft eben nur auf die Leute zu, die bestimmte Anwendungen nutzen und das sind im RL nicht so viele, wie manche denken.



Geht mir genauso meistens Tablet oder Smartphones seltens mit dem Rechner nur für längere Sachen zum schreiben nimmt man noch den Rechner oder das Laptop. Ansonsten ist für mich das Spielen auf dem PC beheimatet auf der Konsole zocke ich wenn nur exclusiv Titel.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin zu 99% mit dem Tablet online und mein MacBook brauche ich nicht wirklich. Das habe ich nur gekauft, weil ich es wollte und das was ich damit mache, kann ich auch mit dem Tablet.
> Der 08/15-User braucht seinen PC sowieso nur für Surfen, Office und Co.
> 
> Die Aussage "Einen PC braucht man sowieso." trifft eben nur auf die Leute zu, die bestimmte Anwendungen nutzen und das sind im RL nicht so viele, wie manche denken.


 
Das trifft ja den Kern der Aussage. Bei Nailgun hat das tab ja offensichtlich den pc verdrängt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. April 2013)

Ich bin seit Dezember microsoftfrei und das ist schon ein angenehmes Gefühl. 
Da ich mir aber sicher wieder einen Gaming-PC zusammen stellen werde, wird mir auch wieder Windows ins Haus kommen, aber den PC brauche ich dann wirklich nur für Spiele.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. April 2013)

Auch ich nutze den pc eigentlich nur noch zum Spielen. Für alles andere nehme ich mein Handy oder ein Tab. Es ist einfach bequemer. Und genau aus diesem Grund-Bequemlichkeit und ausreichende Leistung in Kombination mit hoher Flexibilität-sehe ich das Ende des PC'S kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

Klar ist der Trend derzeitig deutlich mehr auf mobile Geräte gerichtet, aber nicht jeder hechelt jedem Trend hinterher bzw braucht es. Ist halt Ansichtssache, ich liebe die Freiheiten ohne solchen Firlefanz da ich nicht permanent erreichbar sein will und 24/7 Online muss auch nicht sein


----------



## timbo01 (25. April 2013)

"Richtiges Gaming" kann meiner Meinung nach eh nur am PC oder an der Konsole stattfinden. Wer mal kurz im Bus oder während der Mittagspause ne runde aufm Handy daddelt sollte in so eine Statistik nicht mit einbezogen werden.


----------



## Eftilon (25. April 2013)

Heute habe ich bei einen Freund von mir einen kleinen PC installiert, in der Familie haben die schon 2 Macs, ein paar IPads und ein Paar Iphones,
mein kollege wollte einen kleinen PC um ein paar Engineering anwendungen zu betreiben die nur mit Windows laufen. Im Treppenhaus empfängt uns sein kleiner 12jähriger und fragt gelangweilt
"Ist das jetzt wider ein neuer  Mac oder was ist das !!" der PC war noch im karton. Ich sage, "nö ein PC" dann strahlt der kleine plötzlich und sagt

"ENDLICH MAL EIN RICHTIGER COMPUTER "

später haben wir alle zusammen gegessen und ich hab den drei jungs mal erklärt was man mit PCs alles anstellen kann,

die Familie ist jetzt bekehrt die haben meinen freund überzeugt, ich darf demnächst eine Gaming Maschine bei denen aufbauen .

Der PC ist noch lange nicht Tod, er entspricht der Natur des Menschen das streben nach Individualismus.

eftilon


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. April 2013)

Das Streben nach Individualismus ist also die Natur des Menschen?
Sorry, aber sieh dir mal die Gesellschaft an, dann merkst du, dass der Großteil einfach mit dem Strom schwimmt und so wenig wie möglich auffallen will. 
Das fängt bei Klamotten an und hört dann irgendwann beim Ikea auf. Immer schön anpassen, nur nicht von der Norm abweichen. 

Die Natur der meisten Menschen ist aber, sich das Leben wo es nur geht einfacher zu machen.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (26. April 2013)

Ich finde die Entwicklung hin zu mobilen Geräten schrecklich beziehungsweise die Nutzung genannter. Kein Schwein beachtet noch seine Umwelt, jeder guckt ständig nur auf sein IPhone/sonstiges Smartphone, unabhängig von Ort und Zeit. Wenn ich mich mit Freunden treffe, antworten die auch alle paar Minuten bei Whatsapp oder was auch immer, andauernd machts 'BING' und schon kann man die für geraume Zeit für nichts Anderes gebrauchen. Dieser Zwang, immer und überall mit jedem den man auch nur entfernt kennt in Kontakt zu stehen, ist mir vollkommen unverständlich. Mir wird so'n Teil niemals in die Hosentasche kommen, gleich, wohin die Entwicklung geht. Ich bin zwar ein Technikfan, aber diese Entwicklung finde ich einfach nur traurig und falsch.

Zum Thema. Ich zocke beinahe ausschließlich auf dem PC, wenn ich nicht gerade Freunde besuche. Internet - PC. Texte schreiben etc. - PC. Wenn der PC als Spieleplattform tot ist, werde ich mit dem Zocken aufhören bzw. auf ältere Titel zurückgreifen. Allerdings gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass das vor meinem Ableben passieren wird, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele Leute mit denselben Ansichten. Und jetzt mal ehrlich, für Stratgiespiele kann ich mir beim besten Willen keine bessere Steuerungsmöglichkeit als Maus und Tastatur vorstellen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Streben nach Individualismus ist also die Natur des Menschen?


Jo, ich hab mit WoW aufgehört, weil mir das alles zu sehr nach Einheitsbrei ausgerichtet wurde. Früher brauchte man mal Priester um Geister zu bannen und Hexenmeister um Elementare zu kontrollieren etc. Heute kann jeder alles. Laaaangweilig.



> Sorry, aber sieh dir mal die Gesellschaft an, dann merkst du, dass der Großteil einfach mit dem Strom schwimmt und so wenig wie möglich auffallen will.
> Das fängt bei Klamotten an und hört dann irgendwann beim Ikea auf. Immer schön anpassen, nur nicht von der Norm abweichen.
> 
> Die Natur der meisten Menschen ist aber, sich das Leben wo es nur geht einfacher zu machen.


 Naja, wenn ich zu Ikea gehe, dann nicht, um nicht auf zu fallen, sondern einfach, weil mir die Möbel dort gefallen (aber auch nicht alle) und weil ich sie bezahlen kann 
Klar, es gibt auch anderswo günstige Möbel, aber die sehen dann auch immer gleich so schraddelig aus, also wirklich billig gemacht, schief an allen Ecken und Enden und potthässlich.
Bei den Klomotten bin ich auch ziemlich individuell, meine Mutter sagte mal zu mir, sie kennen keinen Mann der so bunt angezogen rumläuft wie ich 

Aber ich gebe Dir gerne Recht, wenn Du schreiben würdest, das es immer weniger Menschen gibt, die Wert auf ein gewisses Maß an Individualismus legen.
Und ich gebe Dir auf jeden Fall Recht, das die meisten Menschen einfach nur bequem und auf möglichst einfache Art und Weise durchs Leben kommen wollen.
Das hat aber nichts mit Individualismus zu tun. Ich kann individuell sein und es trotzdem bequem und einfach haben - nur eben auf meine Weise


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. April 2013)

Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen, denn ich bin immer anders und hasse es, mich anzupassen und das mit Ikea war eine Anspielung auf Fightclub.


----------



## Wheedman (26. April 2013)

> Auch ich nutze den pc eigentlich nur noch zum Spielen. Für alles andere nehme ich mein Handy oder ein Tab. Es ist einfach bequemer. Und genau aus diesem Grund-Bequemlichkeit und ausreichende Leistung in Kombination mit hoher Flexibilität-sehe ich das Ende des PC'S kommen.



Ehrlich?! Wenn du damit nur die Games-Branche meinst, das könnte durchaus mal der Fall sein. Selbst das ist gewagt, weil einige mit der Konsole nichts anfangen können (ich schließe mich da nicht aus) und wenn man grafisch anspruchsvolles spielen will, dann geht das bisher nur auf dem PC, wenn die Konsole nicht taugt. 
Technische Neuerungen wie eine Gamingbriller oder dergleichen brauchen noch etwas Entwicklungszeit, also kann das Sterben noch ewig dauern. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen; der PC wird insgesamt vorerst auf jeden Fall nicht aussterben, weil ohne PC gibt es auch keine Spiele oder haste schonmal jemanden am Tablet programmieren sehen?!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. April 2013)

Ja, ich habe auch schon Leute am tab programmieren sehen 

Und was nicht ist, wird noch werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. April 2013)

Es ist hier auch nicht die Rede vom PC als Arbeitsplattform in Firmen und Co., sondern von dem im Privathaushalt.


----------



## Wheedman (26. April 2013)

Na dann können wir in 10 Jahren ja weiter disskutieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. April 2013)

Wird wohl eher 2030 werden, da wir in technischen Entwicklungsländern wohnen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. April 2013)

Ich sage nicht, dass der PC wirklich tot ist. So will ich das nicht verstanden haben. Nur wird er halt immer unbedeutender.

Und in 10 Jahren können wir da gerne weiter drüber reden. Ich könnte mir auch durchaus vorstellen, falsch zu liegen Da wird er noch nicht tot sein. Aber es wird sich dann m.M.n immer deutlicher abzeichnen.


----------



## Wheedman (26. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist hier auch nicht die Rede vom PC als Arbeitsplattform in Firmen und Co., sondern von dem im Privathaushalt.



Ich habe auch das mit einbezogen, da das Forum zwar mehr auf Gamer abzielt, aber eben auch ein Hardwareforum ist und der Titel nicht ausschließt, dass es sich nur um Gamernutzung handelt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. April 2013)

Es hilft, wenn man den Startpost liest.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. April 2013)

Das ihr immer alles direkt NUR auf Gamer beziehen müsst  Es gibt auch noch Normalos^^


----------



## Wheedman (26. April 2013)

Durchaus, aber Titel bleibt Titel.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. April 2013)

Als Threadstarter muß ich dann doch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben:
Hier ging es wirklich nur um Spieler und womit sie täglich spielen.

Das es inzwischen Programmierer gibt, die ihren Beruf am Tablet ausführen mag.
Auch einige Designer sollen inzwischen lieber direkt zu Tablet greifen, als eine PC mit Zeichentablett zu nutzen.
Aber es geht hier nicht um die professionelle Nutzung des PCs, ja, noch mal um die allgemeine private Nutzung.
Privat würde ich auch sagen, das der PC auf einem absteigenden Ast ist. Aber eben beim Spielen nicht so schlecht darsteht, wie gerne von mal von Entwicklern oder Publishern behauptet.
Auf der Arbeit aber wird der PC sicherlich noch ne ganze Weile weitaus wichtiger sein, als Tablets oder Smartphones - wenn es um CAD oder CAM, wenn es um Tabellenbearbeitung, Rechnungen schreiben, Datenbankennutzung etc geht. Der Manager unterwegs wird aber sicher nicht mehr ohne Smartphone oder Tablet auskommen wollen - aber auch nur, um dort im zugesendete Daten ein zu sehen und erreichbar zu sein - nicht um sie oder die nächste Präsentation vor Ort zu erstellen. Das macht die Sekretärin in der Firma am PC - und sendet sie dann zu.
Von daher: Der PC ist noch lange nicht tot. Nur Privat wird er wohl immer unbedeutender. Wenn man nicht gerade Spieler ist.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das ihr immer alles direkt NUR auf Gamer beziehen müsst  Es gibt auch noch Normalos^^


 
Das Problem ist das vielen Leuten der alte PC ausreicht Core 2 Duo E4xxx und höher mit Windows Vista und 7 reicht vielen aus und deswegen kaufen sie keine neuen Rechner  und kaufen sich lieber noch ein Tablet dazu, das ist der Grund wieso es so wirkt das der PC ausstirbt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. April 2013)

Dadurch stirbt ja der PC als Spieleplattform, denn auf diesen Rechnern kann man keine neuen Games zocken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

Das was ich brauche kann ich zu passender Zeit am PC erledigen, dazu brauche ich das andere Zeugs nicht und 100 Apps die mir sogar das Hintern abwischen abnehmen. Ich bin halt Oldschool und hasse es ewig belästigt zuwerden oder unterbrochen zu werden. vom 1000 Leute die an mir vorrüberlaufen haben gefühlte 90% ewig das Ding am Ohr oder bei jeder kleinen Pause wird das Ding hervor gekramt.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dadurch stirbt ja der PC als Spieleplattform, denn auf diesen Rechnern kann man keine neuen Games zocken.


 
Ja, aber diese Leute haben wahrscheinlich aber noch nie am PC gespielt und die Spieler kaufen sich natürlich immer noch einen neuen wenn sie mehr Leistung benötigen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. April 2013)

Auch Präsentationen kann man passabel am Tab erstellen. Als Arbeitsgerät ist ein Tab inzwischen auch geeignet.
Für CAD etc. ist die Leistung natürlich viel zu gering - noch.

Der PC steht heutzutage keineswegs schlecht da. Aber er ist halt auf einem absteigendem Ast. Auch bei Gamern. Seien wir mal ehrlich: Ich finde, von uns "Gamern" gab es früher mehr.

Das siehst du m.M.n auch gut an solchen Dingen wie am Grafikkartenmarkt. AMD und Nvidia können es sich leisten, zu verschieben, Intel kann neue Generationen mit praktisch 0 Mehrleistung verkaufen und alles aufschieben (siehe Ivy-E), AMD setzt mittlerweile mehr auf APU´s(warum wohl ). Aber denkst du, dass das einer im Mobilmarkt machen würde? Eben nicht. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat Nvidia von Kepler-Release bis jetzt 2(!!!) Tegras releast. Aber von den neuen GTX war lange nix zu sehen.

So siehts halt aus. Ich persönlich finde das zwar auch teils schade, aber man kann es nicht verhindern. Der Markt folgt den Wünschen der Masse. Und in der Masse wird der PC halt unwichtiger. 


@green-CB: Wieso reicht das wohl aus? Weil sie die (für heutige Verhältnisse recht geringe) Leistung eines C2D nicht benötigen. Da reicht auch ein Tab.
Gruß.


----------



## DarkMo (26. April 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das vielen Leuten der alte PC  ausreicht Core 2 Duo E4xxx und höher mit Windows Vista und 7 reicht  vielen aus und deswegen kaufen sie keine neuen Rechner  und kaufen sich  lieber noch ein Tablet dazu, das ist der Grund wieso es so wirkt das der  PC ausstirbt.





Nailgun schrieb:


> Dadurch stirbt ja der PC als Spieleplattform, denn auf diesen Rechnern kann man keine neuen Games zocken.


 und ein handy, äääh smartphone ist also fixer wie so ein alter rechner? was man für diese mobilität blechen darf ist ungeheuerlich. der pc bleibt immernoch die billigste und gleichzeitig leistungsstärkste variante. wer aufm 600€ handy daddelt, der kann aufm gleich teuren pc ungleich besser spielen. und bei den mini displays gibts sicher auch keine full hd-auflösung. also quasi performance vorgegaukelt durch niedrige auflösungen. nur so manche gui eines spiels kann man doch so klein garnich darstellen ><

also meine meinung: was man auf "so einem alten rechner" nich zocken kann, das geht auf nem smartphone scho garnich. und bei nam tab? da mag vllt die leistung einigermaßen stimmen (kA, noch nie wirklich mit dem krempel beschäftigt - das is für mich halt nen reines arbeits utensil und nix zum zocken) aber steuerungstechnisch? najut, is ja beim handy auch ned anders. nich nur dass ne gescheite eingabefunktion fehlt, ne man hat auch nur noch eine hand >< ich kann und wills mir nich vorstellen ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2013)

Es geht leider nicht darum, was wo besser läuft, sondern darum, wofür die Leute ihr Geld ausgeben und momentan landet das bei den Smartphones und Tablets. 
Wenn dann zu wenige Leute neue PC-Hardware kaufen, gibt es für PC-Games weniger Kunden und wenn das irgendwann zu wenige sind, kommt kaum noch was Brauchbares. 

Die Entwicklung passt mir übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn dann zu wenige Leute neue PC-Hardware kaufen, gibt es für PC-Games weniger Kunden und wenn das irgendwann zu wenige sind, kommt kaum noch was Brauchbares.


 Durch weniger Verkäufe bleibt die Zahl konstant, aber sie wird nicht kleiner.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2013)

Dann ist weniger wohl doch mehr. 

PS:


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2013)

Man muss seit 2-3 Jahre keine neue GPU kaufen und etwas länger keine CPU.
Die Zahl bliebt gleich, wird aber nicht kleiner.
Du sagst ja auch nicht, dadurch das weniger PS3 verkauft werden, sinkt deren Anzahl und das Spiele entwickeln loht nicht mehr.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2013)

Dass es immer so kompliziert sein muss...

Es werden in den nächsten Jahren Games kommen, die eben nicht mehr sonderlich gut, oder eben gar nicht mehr, auf den 08/15-PCs laufen werden und wenn dann zu wenig neue Hardware kaufen, sind weniger Kunden für neue Games vorhanden und wenn das dann irgendwann mal zu wenige sind, lohnt sich nicht mal die Entwicklung für ein PC-Game. 

Verstanden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

Egal es würde aber noch genug Perlen geben die man zocken könnte. Als Shooterfan steht man eh schon in der Wüste wenn diesen fiktiven Schwachsinn nicht mag oder die ganzen Restriktionen. Aber heeeh egal, so bleibt mehr Geld für die Kneipe und dem real Life


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass es immer so kompliziert sein muss...
> 
> Es werden in den nächsten Jahren Games kommen, die eben nicht mehr sonderlich gut, oder eben gar nicht mehr, auf den 08/15-PCs laufen werden und wenn dann zu wenig neue Hardware kaufen


Du kannst jetzt nicht mir morgen vergleichen.


Nailgun schrieb:


> , sind weniger Kunden für neue Games vorhanden und wenn das dann irgendwann mal zu wenige sind, lohnt sich nicht mal die Entwicklung für ein PC-Game.


Es lohnt sich nicht für Triple A Bling-Bling Titel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Egal es würde aber noch genug Perlen geben die man zocken könnte. Als Shooterfan steht man eh schon in der Wüste wenn diesen fiktiven Schwachsinn nicht mag oder die ganzen Restriktionen. Aber heeeh egal, so bleibt mehr Geld für die Kneipe und dem real Life


Die Kneipe ist immer die bessere Wahl. 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Du kannst jetzt nicht mir morgen vergleichen.
> 
> Es lohnt sich nicht für Triple A Bling-Bling Titel.


Ich sprach von einer möglichen Entwicklung in der Zukunft. 
Wenn du meiner Argumentation nicht folgen kannst, bzw. sie überhaupt nicht kapierst, musst du auch nicht darauf eingehen. Ich bekomm ja schon blaue Flecken auf der Stirn.


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2013)

Du kannst eine Zeit, in der man keine Mehrleistung braucht (heute) und wenig HW verkauft wird, nicht mit einer vergleichen, in der mehr Leistung nötig ist und wir kein Zahlen von haben,.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

> Ich bekomm ja schon blaue Flecken auf der Stirn.


Der Kopf ist ja auch kein Eingabegerät


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kann schon wirklich in die Zukunft schauen. Wenn die I Netanbieter es mit der Drosselung in der Zukunft übertreiben könnte Cloud-Gaming auch zb ein Eigentor werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2013)

Dann kann natürlich auch niemand Prognosen erstellen und abschätzen, wie sich in der Zukunft etwas entwickeln wird. 

Machst du den Blödsinn eigentlich absichtlich??

@Dr. Bakterius
Natürlich kann ich nicht in die Zukunft sehen, zumindest nicht langfristig, aber ich sprach ja nur von einer möglichen Entwicklung und was passiert, wenn gewisse Umstände eintreten sollten. 
Das mit Cloudgaming wird aber nur wegen Deutschland nicht verhindert werden, außer andere Inet-Anbieter in anderen Ländern kommen auf ähnlich dämliche Ideen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2013)

> Dann kann natürlich auch niemand Prognosen erstellen und abschätzen, wie sich in der Zukunft etwas entwickeln wird.


Keiner sagt das diese richtig sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2013)

Das ist ja auch nur eine Annahme!
Wieso lässt du es nicht einfach, wenn du es sowieso nicht kapierst?


----------



## DarkMo (27. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es geht leider nicht darum, was wo besser läuft, sondern darum, wofür die Leute ihr Geld ausgeben


 das is mir leider auch bewusst ^^

es wurde aber eben gemosert, dass ein c2duo doch eh ned mehr mit aktuellen titeln mithalten kann usw usf. also nochmal zur rekonstruktion:
-> viele leute brauchen keine neuen rechner/rechnerupdates, weil ihr altes gerät reicht
-> durch weniger hw verkäufe (scheint) der pc markt zu sterben (eigentlich doch widersinnig, da es um die sw-verkäufe geht oder? ^^)
-> alle rammeln zu mobile geräten, weil die sin ja voll hipp und alle jahre wieder kann man unmengen kohle für unnützen lahmen (dafür eben mobilen) krempel rauswerfen
[genau hier setzte mein kritikpunkt an: der alte pc is zu lahm, aber son lahmarschiges phone is besser für games? sicherlich ]
-> die entwickler sehen diese flut und stellen sich drauf ein.
[nun hat man auf der einen seite potentiell die möglichkeit zu highend, auf der anderen seite aber nur diese popeligen leistungsarmen phones und tabs. also stagniert die entwocklung. die konsolen werden ja zum glück bald (zumindest kurzfristig) aus diesem kreis ausbrechen, aber dann limitieren immernoch die ganzen mobilen schiss dinger. zum telefonieren und surfen viel zu overpowered und zum zocken einfach zu low - echt ne klasse geschichte ]
-> da nur noch für mobile lowend rotz entwickelt wird, brauchen leute mit pc nicht mehr upgraden


... der kreis schließt sich (hätte ich wie barney anfangs von einer kette reden sollen um am ende von einem kreis zu sprechen? ^^)


das is für mich das selbe wie wlan als bsp. ohne kabel mag konzeptionell geil sein, wird aber qualitativ NIE ans kabel rankommen. man kann die protokolle und die technik vllt verbessern, aber gerade die besseren protokollo kann man dann auch wieder im kabelbetrieb nutzen und dieser vorteil ist dahin usw usf. bei den games hat man auch den leistungsstarken heim pc vs konsolen und am unteren ende die mobilen endgeräte. der pc steht evolutionär nunmal an der spitze. als imobiles heimgerät hat man platz genug für große schwere gerätschaften und kann klotzen statt kleckern ^^ konsolen hingegen sollen wieder in nen sexy slimcase passen und müssen über jahre hinweg vertrieben werden (und der 2. punkt ist der weitaus schlimmere) -> sie sind von der technischen entwicklung die meiste zeit ausgeschlossen. das trifft die mobilen geräte zwar nicht, aber durch klein, stromsparend und handlich ergeben sich zwangsweise andere probleme. auf so kleinem raum is nunmal nich viel mit leistung. und am kleinsten glied der kette orientiert sich nun die ganze industrie...

na danke auch :/


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (27. April 2013)

Problem liegt meistens an den Medien die der Jugend vorgaukeln der PC sei ein großes Monster was langsam sei und immer abstürzt, und spielen könnte man sowieso nur auf dem smart handy.
Der Computer wird nirgends wo mehr erwähnt, deswegen können die Leute ja nur zwischen handy oder handy wählen. 
Aber keine sorge der PC kann nicht aussterben weil alles ja auf dem pc entwickelt wird, zb. die ganzen 1kb Apps, auch die handys selbst.

mich stört eigentlich nur das die Entwicklung auf dem pc wegen diesen unnütz im Schneckentempo vorangeht


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2013)

Na dann sind ja meine Aussagen wohl doch nicht so schwer verständlich.


----------



## ph1584 (27. April 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Demnach würden inzwischen 35% aller Spieler täglich am Tablet oder Smartphone spielen und "nur" noch 13% schalten täglich den PC ein. Mobile Spielkonsolen wie den Gameboy würden nur noch 11% täglich nutzen und die "großen" Konsolen wie XBox360 und PS3 kommen sogar auf nur 3%.



1. Wenn ich auf dem Weg von oder zur Arbeit bin und im Bus sitze werde ich eher meine Mails checken um in der Arbeit eine Caffepause extra einlegen. Ich bin ja kein Politiker der während der Arbeit zocken kann UND bezahlt wird. Ich würde höchstens gefeuert werden.

2. Tablet und Smartphone sind sowieso reine Spielzeuge. Für Telephonieren und SMS schreiben muss man sich mittlerweile ne eigene App runterladen. Sorry, aber ein Handy, egal ob Smartphone oder Non- Smartphone, ist und bleibt ein Kommunikationsmittel. Tablets finde ich vollkommen überflüssig. 
Ich liebe das Zitat aus der Serie "Supernatural": "This isn't a computer. A computer has buttons."


----------



## Talhuber (9. Mai 2013)

Wo ist der gefällt mir Button?...


----------

